# Photos of my Shrimps



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello all,

Thought I'll share some photos of the dwarf freshwater shrimps I currently keep in my nano tanks. I started keeping shrimps around six months ago. I am really enjoying the different variations and genetics of both the neocaridina and caridina species. I had some success with breeding neocaridinas, especially the orange neos and wild types. I'm waiting to see how I do for the caridina species. Special thanks to April, AQW, and other Bcaquaria members for the shrimps, and also shout out to battmanh, MDT, and Dou for all the info on breeding and caring for these shrimps.

Hope I labeled them right.








_Neocaridina heteropoda var. Wild_














_Neocaridina heteropoda var. Orange or Pumpkin_














_Neocaridina davidi var. Bloody Mary_


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

_Neocaridina davidi var. Jade Green_














_Caridina sp. Malaya_


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

_Caridina cantonensis sp. Tiger_








_Caridina cantonensis sp. Bee_


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

_Caridina cantonensis sp. Red_




















_Caridina cantonensis var. Red Wine_


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Bonus baby pictures


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Beautiful orange shrimp!!!

Sent from my HUAWEI SCL-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

They all look amazing!

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## jumpsmasher (Feb 1, 2011)

great photos!


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

*Update*

Had an issue in my tank and lost most of my orange, bloody mary, and green jade shrimps 

Good news is that their mixed breeding created some cool wild neocaridina culls with stripes. I present my wild "tiger" neocaridinas.


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

wslam said:


> Had an issue in my tank and lost most of my orange, bloody mary, and green jade shrimps
> 
> Good news is that their mixed breeding created some cool wild neocaridina culls with stripes. I present my wild "tiger" neocaridinas.
> 
> ...


wow, cool mixed breed of wild tigers!


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Wow, quite the variety you have! Gorgeous shrimp! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

This summer was quite warm and I believe that's the reason why I lost a lot of my shrimps. I think my ten CRS I started with disappeared, and a few tigers, golden bees, and WR shrimps also died. The good news is that I have two juvenile CBS (could be mischlings) that were born in the tank. I also noticed two tiger babies and a CRS (or mischling) baby. Here are some photos I took recently of the new CRS I got from a forum member.


----------



## Adam Edmond (Oct 26, 2016)

Fantastic shrimps! Are all the shrimps in one tank?


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Adam Edmond said:


> Fantastic shrimps! Are all the shrimps in one tank?


The taiwan bees, crystal red/black and tiger shrimps are in the same tank.


----------



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice shrimp pictures!. Do you know how hot your tank got during the summer? I'm curious as I'm thinking of starting a crs tank. But will only be able to put it on my computer room in a 2nd floor I know it gets quite warm in summer.

Any update pics of your bloody mary's?


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Hydrocynus said:


> Nice shrimp pictures!. Do you know how hot your tank got during the summer? I'm curious as I'm thinking of starting a crs tank. But will only be able to put it on my computer room in a 2nd floor I know it gets quite warm in summer.
> 
> Any update pics of your bloody mary's?


This summer it got up to 24-26 degrees Celsius, which seems to be too hot. I lost quite a few of my shrimps from what I believe is due to the temperature. The tank is established and I don't do huge water changes and I monitor the TDS and gH regularly. I would suggest you get a larger tank (like around 15-20 gallons) so that it is easier to maintain.

Unfortunately my bloody marys were wiped out due to a mistake I made


----------



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

Wow! They look great.. It shines into my eyes. 
I only have Cherry and the brown bumblebee. I actually want to start CRS CBS again but I am not sure if they can lives with my bumblebee.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

*January 9, 2017

*


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Photos fixed


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice photos.What camera are you useing?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks great

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

